# [SOLVED] Cannot connect to shared folder.



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

I have over 5 Computer's in the house, 2 of the 5 are Windows the other 3 are Mac. I use one PC as a server with all of the music, Movies, Etc... Well a little while ago I was not able to connect to that computer. I have a screenshot from Vista

http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c18/Juanto/?action=view&current=screenshot.jpg

I cannot connect on any of the computer. The Computer That I am connecting to is Named "lasvegas" The Workgroup is Nevada. I have done everything possible. I do have zone alarm pro firewall. The opperating system on the "lasvegas" computer is a XP pro

I know what I have just said is a little jumbled so here is a different version

Computer 1 is the server computer
Computer 2 is the computer that Tires to connect to computer 1
Computer 1 is not sharing correctly and will not let any computer connect thus leaving me SOL.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

Can you find the IP for the server computer? In Vista this is a bit different but try opening that START > RUN window and typing in \\IP of server

Does that return an error?

If so, it's probably an accounts issue.


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> Can you find the IP for the server computer? In Vista this is a bit different but try opening that START > RUN window and typing in \\IP of server
> 
> Does that return an error?
> 
> If so, it's probably an accounts issue.



Oh yeah, I know that, Its 192.168.1.10. Its a Static IP. Still gives me an Error


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

Did you try \\IP address ?


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> Did you try \\IP address ?


Yes, It still gives me an error. I have simple file sharing enabled.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

It's an account issue. Create an account on the server using the same username and password that you login with on the Vista machine. Sometimes that works. Let me know!


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> It's an account issue. Create an account on the server using the same username and password that you login with on the Vista machine. Sometimes that works. Let me know!


Alright.


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> It's an account issue. Create an account on the server using the same username and password that you login with on the Vista machine. Sometimes that works. Let me know!


Still Not working. I dont know what the problem is. Its very frustrating.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

On the XP Pro PC, right click the folder you want to share and then click Properties. Click the Security tab. Can you add that user account I told you to make to the list of accounts and give it Full Control of the folder, then try \\IP address\share name again?

Are you sure Windows Firewall or some other software on the XP Pro machine is not preventing you from accessing the shares?


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> On the XP Pro PC, right click the folder you want to share and then click Properties. Click the Security tab. Can you add that user account I told you to make to the list of accounts and give it Full Control of the folder, then try \\IP address\share name again?
> 
> Are you sure Windows Firewall or some other software on the XP Pro machine is not preventing you from accessing the shares?


Oh, I miss understood you the first time. Im sorry, I will disable Simple filesharing and try that.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

If that doesn't work, look at this:

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/network/evaluate/vista_fp.mspx

It may help. This is just a permissions error. Are the two computers in the same workgroup?

Also, on the XP Pro machine, try START > RUN > \\IP address\share

Does a window appear with the shares?


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



Juanto said:


> Oh, I miss understood you the first time. Im sorry, I will disable Simple filesharing and try that.



You don't want to disable file sharing. On the XP Pro machine, do that step with Properties > Security but also share the folder as well.

Are the computers in the same workgroup?


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> On the XP Pro PC, right click the folder you want to share and then click Properties. Click the Security tab. Can you add that user account I told you to make to the list of accounts and give it Full Control of the folder, then try \\IP address\share name again?
> 
> Are you sure Windows Firewall or some other software on the XP Pro machine is not preventing you from accessing the shares?


 Alright. I tried that. It didnt work. I Did get a login box but when I put \\Lasvegas\My username is goes back to the error. I have also disabled all firewalls.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

Sorry, I posted twice.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

Ok.

Can you try just your username and password, no \\LASVEGAS?


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> Ok.
> 
> Can you try just your username and password, no \\LASVEGAS?


 Tried that too, Its not just with the Vista pc its with all of the Computers in the house, So its something wrong with the XP pro.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

In the security tab try adding the usergroup "Everyone".

Give it FULL CONTROL.

Then try connecting.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> In the security tab try adding the usergroup "Everyone".
> 
> Give it FULL CONTROL.
> 
> ...


I only get that tab when I disable simple file sharing. You said earlier not to


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

Sorry. I gave you the wrong instructions.

Right click folder > Properties > Sharing tab > (radio button) SHARE THIS FOLDER> Permissions button > "Everyone" (usergroup) should be listed....if not, add it

Give "Everyone" full control and add your user account.

Then try again....if that doesn't work you just have to play around
with those permissions....it's something with that.


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> Sorry. I gave you the wrong instructions.
> 
> Right click folder > Properties > Sharing tab > (radio button) SHARE THIS FOLDER> Permissions button > "Everyone" (usergroup) should be listed....if not, add it
> 
> ...


Ok, Im going to repeat this Just so i have this right in my mind.

I Go to the Folder/HDD that I want to share and go to sharing tab. I Click Permissions and Have Everyone set to Full access. 

If That is what Im supposed to do, Its not working. Do you think I should Backup my registry and just re-install windows?


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

Don't reinstall Windows, just make sure you are doing this correctly. It can't be that bad.

Right click HDD > Properties > Sharing tab > (there should be "Share this folder, then you choose Share name ) > click Permissions button (same window) > if "Everyone" is already listed, give it Full Control....if it is not, click ADD, type in "Everyone" or LASVEGAS\username, give it Full Control by clicking those check boxes, click OK/Appy and try it again.

Do the instructions make sense?


READ THIS TOO: 

http://www.wellesley.edu/Computing/FileSharing/Windows/facstaffxp.html


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> Don't reinstall Windows, just make sure you are doing this correctly. It can't be that bad.
> 
> Right click HDD > Properties > Sharing tab > (there should be "Share this folder, then you choose Share name ) > click Permissions button (same window) > if "Everyone" is already listed, give it Full Control....if it is not, click ADD, type in "Everyone", give it Full Control by clicking those check boxes, click OK/Appy and try it again.
> 
> ...


It makes perfect sense, That is what I did. Its just not wanting to work. Im going to restart both of the computers.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

Did you try adding LASVEGAS\username or VISTACOMPUTERNAME\username as well as "Everyone"?


Read that link as well...just to make sure you are doing everything correctly. It can't hurt.


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> Did you try adding LASVEGAS\username or VISTACOMPUTERNAME\username as well as "Everyone"?


Yes, I have. I dont understand How something so simple can be so Problematic.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

On the XP machine, if you click START > RUN > \\computername\share what do you get?


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> On the XP machine, if you click START > RUN > \\computername\share what do you get?


A Box pops up and says. 

\\lasvegas\Media

The network path was not found... I can access it fine from My network connections.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

Something is wrong with your settings. Have you enabled NETBIOS over TCP/IP?

VISTA

http://ecross.mvps.org/howto/netbt.htm

XP

http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/troubleshoot/netbt.htm


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> Something is wrong with your settings. Have you enabled NETBIOS over TCP/IP?
> 
> VISTA
> 
> ...


I guess Not. Its still not letting me connect to Lasvegas through Vistapc.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

Try working off of XP Pro PC for now.

If you can open \\xp pro machine name\share on from the XP PRO MACHINE then try opening that on the Vista machine.


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> Try working off of XP Pro PC for now.
> 
> If you can open \\xp pro machine name\share on from the XP PRO MACHINE then try opening that on the Vista machine.


Still, The same error, Let me give you a run down on what I do on the Vistapc

I go to Start, Click Run. Type in \\lasvegas\ or \\lasvegas\Media and It gives me the error that it cannot connect

I go to my network place's or my computer, Something with a url bar and type in
\\lasvegas\ or \\lasvegas\media\ and it gives me the error.

So ether way I do it, Its not wanting to work. I have enabled netbios. Is there anything else I should look for?


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

And you've tried the same thing using the IP address instead too?

Are both computers in the same workgroup?

Are you sure there are no firewalls or software interfering?

IF ON THE XP PRO MACHINE \\xp pro machine name\share doesn't work, then the problem is on the XP Machine. That should at least open on the same machine the share is located on.


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> And you've tried the same thing using the IP address instead too?
> 
> Are both computers in the same workgroup?
> 
> ...


IP does not work ether. If I type in \\Lasvegas\ into the Run box on the xp machine then It takes me right to it. Just no on any other computer.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

That's good. Is the Vista machine in the same workgroup as the XP machine? Check the Properties of your Ethernet/Wireless card in Network Connections...see if somewhere maybe the Windows Firewall or something is preventing File Sharing.


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> That's good. Is the Vista machine in the same workgroup as the XP machine? Check the Properties of your Ethernet/Wireless card in Network Connections...see if somewhere maybe the Windows Firewall or something is preventing File Sharing.


Yes, They are both in the same work group. I have the windows firewall disabled. It never really worked out.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

Ok. I'm not really sure what to tell you....since I can't look at it myself it's hard for me to determine what options you have. If you want to I suppose you could reformat either computer but there probably is an easy fix...just maybe a setting that needs to be activated/deactivated. 

Anyone else have any ideas? 8 )


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> Ok. I'm not really sure what to tell you....since I can't look at it myself it's hard for me to determine what options you have. If you want to I suppose you could reformat either computer but there probably is an easy fix...just maybe a setting that needs to be activated/deactivated.
> 
> Anyone else have any ideas? 8 )


I dont know If I should but I could make my computer a VNC server and you can do all of the stuff that you need to.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

If you want to try that go ahead, PM me if you want me to take a look.


----------



## Juanto (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*



verdrm said:


> If you want to try that go ahead, PM me if you want me to take a look.


Alright, I will get everthing set up.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

I'm Eastern Standard Time, so it's 3:28 AM here. Just PM me and I will respond as soon as I can take a look. I'm going to bed.


----------



## verdrm (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Cannot connect to shared folder.*

This has been resolved.


----------



## auquier (Sep 5, 2008)

What was the solution?


----------

